# Sutherland's Norma



## Sandy (Dec 23, 2009)

Trying to put an article together on politics, I turned on the Met Opera station on my satellite radio. I rose out of my desk chair to realize I was listening to Sutherland and Marilyn Horne. Wow Gazooks! Perfection...... This was recorded live in 1970 and I remember hearing it then. I'm no stranger to Bellini's Norma but this recording must be the best of the best. I went over to my website order address and found a Sutherland Horne recording which is now on order from me.

In 1982 I moved from the L.A. County mountains where I could pick up the Met Saturday programs. I then found myself out of the radio waves and did without my opera station until I found the Sirius satellite and I am in hog heaven. I do not have recording equipment to make copies of this gift of music but I manage to locate DVDs for my library. 

Sandy


----------

